
3D printed tourniquet: Day 2 of Gaza field trials ends badly (May 14) - jewbacca
https://medium.com/@trklou/3d-printed-tourniquet-day-2-of-gaza-field-trials-ends-badly-may-14-970b3f291e7
======
mrguyorama
Wow. I am very out of the loop. What the hell is happening?

> exploding bullets that are causing severe injuries reported today and on
> other days

How is this okay?!

~~~
olliej
It’s not - Israel’s army is among the small set of armies that continues to
use illegal munitions (I recall they were using cluster bombs a few years
ago).

I am unclear why they feel it necessary, but that’s how their army operates
(not helped by their current nationalist PM) :-/

~~~
mrguyorama
Aren't frangible and hollow-point bullets banned by international treaties,
but legal for American police forces to use?

~~~
slededit
The geneva convention only covers militaries not police forces. Regardless
"international law" is a bit of a misnomer. It exists only at the tolerance of
sovereigns who can and do ignore it whenever it suits them.

